# Nebraska Judge Says 128 mph Not 'Reckless'



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

http://www.boston.com/news/nation/articles/2005/12/07/nebraska_judge_says_128_mph_not_reckless/



> NEBRASKA CITY, Neb. - Speeding is not necessarily reckless, even at 128 mph, a judge ruled in the case of a motorcyclist who tried to flee from state troopers.
> 
> With some reluctance, County Judge John Steinheider ruled last week that Jacob H. Carman, 20, was not guilty of reckless driving on Sept. 5, when he was spotted by a trooper who then chased him at the top speed of his cruiser's odometer - 128 mph.
> 
> ...


----------



## MVS (Jul 2, 2003)

The Judge made a valid point. Although at that rate of speed there would be significant distance involved, so it must have been very late at night (early AM) for the operator to not have had passed a single car, crossed over the line, wide turns, etc..

Lucky SOB.


----------



## Guest (Dec 8, 2005)

How about endangering the Trooper? How about, it is too late if someone is in harms way? How about, it is just plain F-ing reckless?


----------



## futureMSP (Jul 1, 2002)

You would think the Trooper having to "chase" him would elevate it to reckless. Most normal people stop for the police and not try and actively elude them. But there is not enough information in the article to say he did or didn't attempt to elude the Trooper. 

Hopefully he smartens up. We had a kid on a bike in my area and he was always driving crazy. Like wheelies on the highway and stuff, passing cars on corners, etc. He died in a fatal accident, final verdict was 115+MPH when he hit a car. A lot of tickets couldn't deter him.


----------

